#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  February Member of the Month 2014

## Anastasia

You know what they say about Anneuary, in like an _Albatross_ and out like a *Phoenix*.
As February sets in it is time for us to come together and recognize yet another member for their outstanding performance and contributions to the community of RPA.

It's no doubt that this is a difficult decision, so are you ready RPA? Yep, thought so!

This member hails from the United States and has been a part of our corner of the internet since 2010. In her four years on this site she has been in more RPs than we can find, and as such she deserves our admiration. In May of 2013, this member expressed one very important goal, to be a part of a completed roleplay. A short time later, she succeeded in that goal with "A Marriage Best Left Undone." a brilliant 1 x 1 RP  in which the great pantheon of Greek gods stands strong and true in the year 2013 where Grecian influence is a benevolent force in modern culture.

Athens, the privileged capital of Greece, remains peaceful under the watch of Athena while the disfavored, lesser districts like Akrai and Itanos find themselves bickering under the threatening pressure of Gela. As tensions rise in the reining monarchies of Akrai and Itanos a series of hard decisions have to be made which result in a hastily planned political marriage. The city-states' princes, in a controversial show of alliance, are soon to be wed. With stress at a max and Gela's armies on the move, the two men symbolize a necessary friendship between the previously hopeless provinces who must find a way to forget their rugged past and join forces if they hope to survive Gela's assault.

As if that wasn't enough (and I _highly_ recommend that you go and read it) this member is currently involved in not one, not two, or even three but 15 active RPs! Including a sequel to a Marriage Best Left Undone. She also plays two distinct characters in Tales of Nevirre: The Shard War in which history itself is re-imagined. Here you can find her as Turin, the blade of the Empress of Elves, a sworn protector and Alyan a young and ever learning half-elf. 

Oh and did I mention that she is absolutely gorgeous? Seriously, you should check her out. When she's not killing us with her incredible talent as a writer or her devilishly good looks, she is testing the waters of audioblogs and trying to teach the greater community a little something about something they might not know so well. This member invites us to ask questions, to further our understanding of the wide world of gender, AND gives us a little talk on something we all know well, the occasional frustrations of forum role playing. And maybe, just maybe, you can help us convince her to become a regular part of the RPA blogosphere.

As we move along we look to other members, those who inspire us, and this member definitely inspires us with her talent. So please join us in celebrating the fabulous, Minkasha this February for her incredible style, sense of self and passion for roleplaying and the community. While she may say that she has too much time on her hands, we're glad she does, otherwise we would not have been able to get to know her as we have over the past four years. We've laughed, we've cried, we've watched her grow. 

Congratulations, *Minkasha* - this month is yours.

----------


## Mysteria

*
Congratulations!!!*

----------


## Bia



----------


## Dire Hoef

Even though my birthday is in this month, I'll say congrats..

----------


## Chat Noir

YOU GO MINKY!  :hugg:   :~Luck~:

----------


## Minkasha

Oh my goddess...


My mind is blown....



*THANK YOU*

----------


## Kris



----------


## Elizabeth16

Party for Mink!

----------


## Minkasha



----------


## V

Congrats!

----------


## Minkasha

Thank you  ::): 

On a side note, A Marriage Best Left Undone has been a blast to write! I'm thinking it'll be a 3 part series! 

Is it the first MxM completed RP on here?

----------


## Kris



----------


## Waarnemen

Well, let me state this...
This is what I thought about this section in general, and it was something I had to hold back. 

It is always a hard chance to see someone receive awards on this site. The Member of The Month nominates a member based on their beautiful writing, good leadership, commitment and citizenship. Granted, we all have lives outside of the forum. I find it difficult, if not impossible, to pursue out dreams and our fantasies. RPA is meant to challenge us with new goals, and it establishes (and amends) real-life relationships. This is why RPA is a wonderful forum with wonderful, different faces. This place ensures a playground of happiness. For those who would love to be that Star of the Month, keep your heads held high in the sky. All you need is a committed soul, a glowing heart and the faith to never give up. 

I do find it daft to post this message here. However, I feel that it is important to know the true purpose of having this recognition. It's a wonderful thing to keep under your belt. It's also fun to see who gets this honorable mention on the forum. There is always a chance to show these wonderful Game Masters and Staff your true potential. And above all, I believe Minkasha and the potential stars of the month hereby deserve to shine. Do not feel left out; in the end, this is a big, happy family of friends. In this ever-growing community, we stretch out our hands to help others. We love to expound upon our imagination, and if that doesn't work, we try again and again. 

From my experience on this forum, the most important facet to being a good player is your HEART. Had we not had emotions, why would we wear different clothes? That is what makes us human!

_To the young Mink: Pursue your goals, be it small or large. Though I never personally knew you or tried to set up a relationship, I believe that you are a wonderful person. Ever since I stumbled upon here, I have found nothing but wonderful things about your writing. You are an amazing person, and I would not have it any other way. Whenever you wrote an entry, it had a lot of meaning, and as far as my knowledge goes, I find that you hold strong commitments to all the games you join. In my mind, reality holds me back, but I find that an AWESOME thing to sustain. Please keep up the good work, and shine on!_

And to everyone else on this forum: Never throw away your desires. If you want to be the best player, continue to do your own thing. If you need to, you can ask for help. Perfection does not matter, but how you finish does. I believe that everyone has a potential to become future stars. Keep on staying strong, never give up and if you want to pursue your future, *go for it~!*

----------


## Minkasha

Wow Kit, what inspired so much passion from you on this post!?

Thank so much for your kindness and genuine positive critique of my efforts here on RPA!  This place helps develop my writing so much!

----------


## Preach

Congrats Minkasha  ::D: !!!



Spoiler:  ;) 





_Congrats_

----------


## Minkasha

Preach...that's so BAD X_X

----------


## G



----------


## Anastasia

Congratulations!

----------


## Minkasha

> Congratulations!


You wrote such amazing things about me X_X I'm super flattered!

Have you begun to read part 2 of the 1x1 :O?

I'd be curious of your opinions on the entire story so far!

----------


## Kiall

congratulations Minkasha! I know we haven't gotten to know each other that well yet but you're definitely an awesome individual and it's a privilege to have you in one of my roleplays  ::): 

on another note Whoo! Brand recognition! I feel validated  :XD:

----------


## Minkasha

Thank you Kiall  ::):

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations!  You totally deserved this!

----------


## Kiki

Congrats!!!



Spoiler:

----------


## m139

Congratulations! You are totally amazing and awesome!

----------


## Enigma

Congrats!

----------


## Minkasha

<3

----------


## Elizabeth16

PARTY FOR MINK!!!  ::D:

----------


## trouble.muffin

Congrats!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Minkasha

> Congrats!!



ALL THE FLASHING LIGHTS! X_X


Thank you again everyone....

Yes I going to keep posting in here and THANK ALL OF YOU!!!!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Tolvo

Congratulations Min.

----------


## Minkasha

Thank you ;p

----------


## Merry



----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations!! ;D

----------


## Minkasha

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


<3 


Tank Yu! (Jar Jar Binks style)

----------


## Merry

I feel the need for there to be MORE emotes in this thread... 


 :;hula;:   :*yay*:   :-that_dance-:  :-rpa-:  :lock:  :*dancing*:  :*dancer*:  :-day-:  :-dance-:  ::dance2::  ::boogie::  :~bebop~:  ::D: ancebubble:

----------


## Minkasha



----------


## Merry

::XD::  did you just rick roll me  ::XD::

----------


## Kris



----------


## Minkasha

:~LL~:

----------


## Storm



----------


## Minkasha



----------


## mcstringer

I can't believe I got Rick Rolled as I read through all the congratulation posts. Well at least I won the Game.

Grats Mink

----------


## Minkasha

> Well at least I won the Game.



*coughs* 

Excuse my language...

*coughs*



DAMNNNNNNNN IT!

I HAVEN'T LOST IN SO LONG!

----------


## Azazeal849

Only just saw this - well done!

...really, 15 active RPs!?

----------


## Minkasha

> Only just saw this - well done!
> 
> ...really, 15 active RPs!?


It fluctuates...but I like to keep myself busy :P My mind is constant!


Thank you Az!

----------


## Bia



----------


## Merry



----------


## Dragon_Blade

Congratulations!

----------


## Minkasha

*AHHHHHH!

MY MONTH IS ALMOST UP!*


...and thank you for the praise  ::):

----------


## Minkasha

MY LAST DAY!

----------


## Kris

You know, it just hit me that "Minkasha" is one of the chars in "Attack on Titans".  :XD: 

*Totally sneaking another Congratz before the month ends!*

----------

